# Royal Blue Tigers



## Chiumanfu (Oct 30, 2014)

Just received some Royal Blue Tigers from FlipAquatics. They look fantastic and all 8+1 arrived healthy and active.

Pics are undoctored except a little exposure adjustment. Canon SL1. 50mm F1.8 and 36mm extension tube. 1/100th-F13-ISO400. Flash directly above through umbrella modifier.




























I posted a vid of the unboxing (sort of) here
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRNZr5m7Z4c


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Those are cool. Very good photograpy. 
really shows your rough grains of sand. lol


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

Amazing Colour.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Very nice!

Is FlipAquatics an online vendor?


----------



## Chiumanfu (Oct 30, 2014)

Rob at FlipAquatics is a new breeder. He is just getting his business setup now. He takes orders just through email at the moment. Check out his Youtube channel for more details and some great videos.
https://www.youtube.com/user/LupDiesel

He is from the states so I had to get them shipped to my PO Box in Point Roberts then bring them across through customs... which was surprisingly easy.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are some very nice shrimp.


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

gorgeous! I'm always too nervous to try ordering livestock to be shipped (especially adding the extra stop involved in a US box address) but it does look tempting sometimes. I'm still a beginner with the red cherries, so I'm not quite ready to take on a new level, but I can see "one day" needing to have some of those


----------



## Juiceyfish (May 1, 2015)

Does he ship across Canada?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiumanfu (Oct 30, 2014)

Nope just USA. See my last post.


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Very nice shrimp, good luck breeding them


----------



## Chiumanfu (Oct 30, 2014)

I've had my eye on this guy since I received them. He/She is quite a bit different coloration from the rest. Can't wait to see what it looks like when it matures.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow that's a pretty cool looking shrimp! Awesome picture too. What camera n lens did u use?


----------



## Chiumanfu (Oct 30, 2014)

Canon SL1. 50mm 1.8 lens with 36mm extension tube. 1/100th-F13-ISO400. Remote flash directly above, unmodified, full power.


----------



## 29025 (Jan 5, 2015)

Very nice shrimp and Pics!


----------

